# Kündigung DSL bei Umzug?



## dennisfcb (22 Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag und mir wurde dieses Forum von einem Freund empfohlen, der meinte, dass hier sehr nette User seien die einem gerne und schnell weiterhelfen und nun wollte ich schauen, ob ihr mich in meiner Sache vielleicht beraten könnt.

Also ich habe zurzeit einen DSL-Vertrag bei Vodafone, der noch bis Juli 2014 läuft.
Nun ist es aber so, dass ich am 31.10. in eine WG ziehen werde, in der bereits ein Anschluss vorhanden ist, allerdings nicht von Vodafone, sodass ich meine gemietete Leitung nun nicht mehr nutzen kann.

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich aufgrund des neu verabschiedeten Gesetzes auf die Regelung für das "Sonderkündigunsrecht" zurückgreifen kann oder ob ich mit Vodafone verhandeln muss, damit sie mich vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag entlassen und ich nicht die monatliche Grundgebühr weiterbezahlen muss, obwohl ich die Leitung gar nicht mehr nutzen kann?

Für Tipps und Ratschläge bedanke ich mich schonmal 

MfG

Dennis


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2012)

Ich befürchte daß das neue Gesetz bei Dir nicht greift wenn Dein Provider in der WG für Dich einen Anschluß schalten kann.
So wie ich es grad gelesen habe:


> Ab sofort läuft der Vertrag aber nur dann weiter, wenn am neuen Wohnort ein Internetzugang geschaltet werden kann. Ist dies nicht der Fall, haben Verbraucher nun mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten zum Monatsende ein Recht auf eine Sonderkündigung.


Deine Chance ist nun daß es aufgrund der Tatsache daß dort auf einen anderen Namen schon ein Anschluß geschaltet ist kein zweiter gelegt werden kann.
Ansonsten mußt Du auf Kulanz hoffen.
Und ...
... paßt auf wie die Schießhunde daß die nicht einen Providerwechsel bei der WG annehmen und den Anschluß abschalten ...


----------



## dennisfcb (22 Oktober 2012)

Ja also theoretisch könnte meine Leitung dorthin mit übernommen werden, nur das geht ja nicht, weil dort ja schon eine Leitung besteht.
Also meinst du ich könnte da mal schriftlich anfragen wie das aussieht wegen dem Sonderkündigungsrecht oder besser höflich fragen, was man da machen könnte?

Einen Providerwechsel nehmen die denke ich nicht vor, ich hatte da schonmal angerufen bei Vodafone und die meinten, dass ich mich bei Kulanz aus dem Vertrag "herauskaufen" könnte, in dem ich so ca. 60% des offenen Betrages aufeinmal bezahle. Allerdings glaube ich das erst, wenn ich das schwarz auf weiß habe, habe schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Verein gemacht was eindeutige Auskünfte angeht.

Mein Anliegen war auch nur zu erfragen, ob das in meinem Fall mit dem Sonderkündigungsrecht möglich wäre. Und wegen dem Providerwechsel ist es zudem unwahrscheinlich, da ich zu der WG zuziehe und wir nicht eine komplett neue gründen, ich würde sozusagen nur meine Leitung "mitbringen" und von daher glaube ich nicht, dass die dann meine leitung dort anschalten würden, wenn dort bereits eine vorhanden ist. Aber sicher kann man sich ja nie sein


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2012)

Wenn dann meldest Du erstmal Deinen Umzug nach <neueAdresse>.
*SONST NICHTS!*
Und *NICHT* telefonieren - alles schriftlich!
Die WG informiert ihren Provider daß sich an deren Anschluß nichts ändert und Du diesen Anschluß NICHT übernimmst sondern der unverändert bestehen bleibt.
Dann wartest Du was Dein bisheriger Provider antwortet.
Wenn er einen Anschluß schalten kann (was ich nicht glaube weil Drähte belegt) muß er Dir das mitteilen. Genauso wenn nicht ...
Merkst was ...?


----------



## dennisfcb (22 Oktober 2012)

Ahh also sieht das dann so aus, dass ich dann aus dem Schneider wäre, weil dann gar keine Chance besteht, meinen Vertrag weiterzuführen?

Und dem Provider der zurzeit in der WG vorhanden ist sagen, dass ein neuer Mitbewohner einzieht, der die Leitung jedoch nicht übernimmt und alles so bleiben soll wie es ist obwohl der neue Mitbewohner eine Vertrag mitbringen würde?


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2012)

Laß doch das die Sorge von Deinem bisherigen Provider sein ob er schalten kann ...
Du beziehst ein Zimmer und da ist kein DSL drin. Und ein anderer bewohnt win Zimmer da ist DSL drin. Und der gibt seinen Anschluß nicht auf (und das muß er seinem Provider klarmachen)
Es kommt ein neuer und der will eigenes DSL ... *flööööt*
Und wenn Deiner nicht schalten kann biste mir 3 mon Kündigungsfrist raus


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

dennisfcb schrieb:


> ....dieses Forum von einem Freund empfohlen, der meinte, dass hier sehr nette User seien die einem gerne und schnell weiterhelfen....


Bei solchen Vorschusslorbeeren muss man ja schon fast rot anlaufen! So macht internetten echt Spaß, gelle Hippo?



dennisfcb schrieb:


> Ja also theoretisch könnte meine Leitung dorthin mit übernommen werden, nur das geht ja nicht, weil dort ja schon eine Leitung besteht.


Also theoretisch löst sich durch praktisch auf - wenn der dort bestehende Leitungsvertrag nicht zur Übernahme bereit steht, dann gibts auch keine Übernahme.


Hippo schrieb:


> Du beziehst ein Zimmer und da ist kein DSL drin. Und ein anderer bewohnt win Zimmer da ist DSL drin. Und der gibt seinen Anschluß nicht auf .....


Muss er auch nicht, der neue Provider kann ja eine neue Leitung legen/schalten lassen.

Nimm erst mal die Light-Version, die dir Hippo geraten hat. Wenns hart auf hart kommt, wirst du wohl damit leben müssen, dass du noch bis 2014 zumindest die Grundgebühr zu bezahlen hast (dein Vertrag scheint ohnehin recht neu oder gerade erst verlängert zu sein). Du bist derzeit bei Arcor/Vodafone? Dazu hat der Boss hier auch eine Meinung: 





Heiko schrieb:


> Unbestätigten Berichten zufolge ist der Umzug mit Vodafone eines der letzten echten Abenteuer dieser Welt...


 

In Sachen Umzug und das von dir angesprochene Sonderkündigungsrecht, lies mal hier nach: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.telemedicus.info/article/2392-Das-neue-Sonderkuendigungsrecht-bei-DSL-Vertraegen.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2012)

Wie wurde der Ursprungsvertrag abgeschlossen? Fernabsatz? Haustürsituation? Dann sollte man nochmal die Widerrufsbelehrung prüfen, möglicherweise kann der Vertrag noch widerrufen werden, falls wegen Fehlern der Belehrung die Widerrufssfrist nicht gestartet wurde.

Hier gibts ein Urteil zu dem Problem:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ung-setzt-widerrufsfrist-nicht-in-lauf.39839/


Ansonsten: Das Sonderkündigungsrecht wegen Umzugs ist in §46 Abs 8 TKG geregelt. Eine Beschränkung auf Fälle der technischen Unmöglichkeit der Leistung  ist demWortlaut m.E. nicht zu entnehmen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das Sonderkündigungsrecht wegen Umzugs ist in §46 Abs 8 TKGgeregelt.





> (8) Der Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten, der mit einem Verbraucher einen Vertrag über öffentlich zugängliche Telekommunikationsdienste geschlossen hat, ist verpflichtet, wenn der Verbraucher seinen Wohnsitz wechselt, die vertraglich geschuldete Leistung an dem neuen Wohnsitz des Verbrauchers ohne Änderung der vereinbarten Vertragslaufzeit und der sonstigen Vertragsinhalte zu erbringen, soweit diese dort angeboten wird. Der Anbieter kann ein angemessenes Entgelt für den durch den Umzug entstandenen Aufwand verlangen, das jedoch nicht höher sein darf als das für die Schaltung eines Neuanschlusses vorgesehene Entgelt. Wird die Leistung am neuen Wohnsitz nicht angeboten, ist der Verbraucher zur Kündigung des Vertrages unter Einhaltung einer Kündigungsfrist von drei Monaten zum Ende eines Kalendermonats berechtigt.


Das bestätigt ja das hier: 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...der neue Provider kann ja eine neue Leitung legen/schalten lassen.


Kann/will er das nicht, kann vorzeitig vom Kunden gekündigt werden (unter Einhaltung einer Kündigungsfrist von drei Monaten zum Ende eines Kalendermonats).

Thema Verfügbarkeit hier "vor-"prüfen: http://dslshop.vodafone.de/eshop/co...k-uebersicht-dsl.html?adhoc.showASBCheck=true


----------



## dennisfcb (23 Oktober 2012)

Ja, also mein Vertrag hat sich im Juli verlängert, da ich vor kurzem schonmal umgezogen bin, zwar nur 3 Stockwerke tiefer, aber das ist dann ja auch ein Umzug und die neue Regelung, dass sich der Vertrag bei Umzug nicht automatisch wieder auf 24 Monate verlängern darf, trat erst eine Woche später in Kraft.

Also lautet der allgemeine Tenor, dass ich Vodafone nur über meinen Umzug informieren soll, der DSL-Besitzer der neuen Wohnung seinem Provider sagen soll, dass er die Leitung auf jeden Fall behalten will und Vodafone so meine Leitung nicht schalten kann, sodass ich nach Ablauf der 3 Monaten Kündigungsfrist aus dem Vertrag raus bin?

Denn vorher hatte ich schonmal telefonisch bei Vodafone nachgefragt, und die meinten dann ich solle beweisen, dass ich umziehe (Mietvertrag) und ich solle zudem beweisen, dass dort bereits eine Leitung vorhanden ist (Rechnung vom letzten Monat), sodass sie mir glauben können und mir eine Restzahlung anbieten, sodass ich aus dem Vertrag rauskomme, was sich auf ungefähr 300 Euro belaufen würde.

Wenn ich das alles so mache, wie ihr sagt, dann weiß ich nur nicht ob ich dadurch vielleicht in Schwierigkeiten komme und ich für die letzten 20 Monate die 29,95 bezahlen muss und Vodafone mir nicht eine Entschädigungszahlung, die unter den dann insgesamt fälligen 600 Euro läge, anbietet.

Sonst würde ich heute einfach ein Schreiben zu Vodafone schicken, in dem ich sage dass ich umziehe, Kopien von Mietvertrag und DSL-Rechnung beilege und höflich erfrage, ob ich irgendwie vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag komme.

Oder würdet ihr anders vorgehen? Sind ja auch immerhin nur noch 8 Tage bis zum Umzug..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

dennisfcb schrieb:


> ...der DSL-Besitzer der neuen Wohnung seinem Provider sagen soll, dass er die Leitung auf jeden Fall behalten will.....


Muss er nicht, denn der hat ja einen gültigen Vertrag, der nicht gekündigt ist. Wenn der Mitbewohner sich grundlos an seinen Provider wendet, sind Komplikationen womöglich nicht ausgeschlossen.

Voda weiß, was für eine Dose von welchem Netzbetreiber dort liegt und auch wer der aktuelle Provider ist. Die werden automatisch den Status abfragen und ein negatives Ergebnis für die vorhandene Dose erhalten.


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2012)

> Ja, also mein Vertrag hat sich im Juli verlängert,...


Der Vertrag verlängert sich nicht automatisch um 24 Monate. Da liegt in der Regel eine Aufhebung des Altvertrages bei gleichzeitigen Neuabschluß ggf. inc. neuer Belehrungspflicht vor. War der Wechsel denn im Fernabsatz erfolgt (also per Telefon, Internet usw?)? Wenn ja, hast Du eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten?


----------



## dennisfcb (23 Oktober 2012)

Also denkt ihr, dass ich eine gute Chance habe, nach 3 Monaten aus der Sache raus zu sein?

Den Vertrag hab ich vor einem Jahr im September in einem Vodafone-Shop abgeschlossen. Dann bin ich im Juli diesen Jahres 3 Stockwerke runtergezogen und dadurch wurde der Vertrag wieder auf 24 Monate verlängert, weil da eben noch nicht das neue Telekommunikationsgesetz gegolten hat. Und eine Widerrufsbelehrung habe ich nicht erhalten. Und verlängert wurde er dann über Telefon, da ich dort meinen Umzug mitgeteilt habe.


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2012)

Wurde die Verlängerung/der erste Umzug ebenfalls im Shop oder per Telefon/FAx/Internet/Brief ohne jemanden von D2 in die Augen sehen zu können gebucht?


----------



## dennisfcb (23 Oktober 2012)

Der Vertragsabschluss wurde im Vodafone-Shop vollzogen und die umzugsmeldung per Telefon, sodass die Leitung im neuen Zimmer geschaltet wurde und der Vertrag wieder auf 24 Monate verlängert wurde. Persönlichen Kontakt zu einem Vodafone-Mitarbeiter hatte ich nur beim ersten Mal bei Vertragsabschluss


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

Hat der Vertrag mit der Umschaltung eine neue Kundennummer bekommen? Siehe Auftragsbestätigung usw., siehe dort auch ob eine Widerrufsbelehrung schriftlich mitgeschickt wurde (siehe auch Rückseite eines Schreibens).


----------



## dennisfcb (23 Oktober 2012)

Nein, eine neue Kundennummer habe ich nicht erhalten,  der Vertrag lief so übergangslos weiter.  Ein Schreiben habe ich nicht direkt bekommen,  sondern nur einen Brief mit Informationen zum Technikertermin,  allerdings nichts zum Vertrag selber


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

dennisfcb schrieb:


> ...dadurch wurde der Vertrag wieder auf 24 Monate verlängert....





dennisfcb schrieb:


> ...eine neue Kundennummer habe ich nicht erhalten, der Vertrag lief so übergangslos weiter...


https://www.vodafone.de/agb.html
http://www.vodafone.de/infofaxe/203.pdf


> 4. Vertragsdauer, Kündigung
> 
> 4.1 _Soweit nicht abweichend vereinbart_, gilt für Verträge über Vodafone-Dienstleistungen eine _erstmalige_ Mindestlaufzeit von 24 Monaten und eine Kündigungsfrist von drei Monaten. Wird nicht (rechtzeitig) gekündigt, verlängert sich der Vertrag um jeweils ein Jahr. Kündigungen haben in Schriftform zu erfolgen.


 
..und nun?


----------



## dennisfcb (23 Oktober 2012)

Ja aber durch den Umzug hat sich der Vertrag wieder auf 24 Monate verlängert, das neue Gesetz welches dies untersagt,  trat erst ein paar Tage später in Kraft. Von daher läuft mein Vertrag jetzt bis Juli 2014 obwohl ich ihn seit Oktober 2012 besitze. Da hatte ich zu der Zeit großes Pech.


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2012)

Woher soll dann eigentlich die 24 monatige Laufzeit kommen? Ausdrücklich wurde es nicht vereinbart aus den AGB kann nicht sein wegen §309 Ziffer 9 BGB, weil 24 Monate nur bei Neuverträgen geht.
Selbst wenn man von einer reinen Inhaltsänderung ausgeht besteht ein Widerrufsrecht siehe hier http://www.vzbv.de/9463.htm


----------



## dennisfcb (23 Oktober 2012)

Die kommt davon,  da ich im Oktober 2011 den Vertrag für 2 Jahre abgeschlossen habe, dieser sich dann nach meinem Umzug im Juli 2012 wieder auf 24 Monate verlängert hat. Wie das mit dem Widerrufsrecht aussieht weiß ich nicht. 
Wäre denn mein Fall einer,  bei dem ich bei Einhaltung der 3 monatigen Kündigungsfrist aus dem Vertrag herauskommen könnte?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

Dein Vertrag läuft noch bis Oktober 2013. Die Wirksamkeit der Verlängerung auf 2014 wegen des Umstöpselns in 2012 dürfte fraglich sein.


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Die Wirksamkeit der Verlängerung auf 2014 wegen des Umstöpselns in 2012 dürfte fraglich sein.


 
Wird aber immer wieder gern untergeschoben.


----------



## dennisfcb (23 Oktober 2012)

Also laut Vodafone vertragsende 31.7.2014


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2012)

Das geht nicht so ohne weiteres.
Entweder man einigt sich individuell und ausdrücklich, dass erneut/weitere 24 Monate Laufzeit gelten sollen. Das müßte von der Firma bewiesen werden.

Oder man beruft sich auf entsprechende Klauseln in den AGB die dann aber der AGB-Konrolle nach §307 ff unterliegen. Da gilt dann §309 Zif 9 BGB= 24 Monate nur bei Erstvertrag also Neuvertrag und dann mit Belehrung. Verlängerung geht nur um ein Jahr (dann allerdings ohne Widerrufsrecht).
Und sieht man nur eine Inhaltsänderung dann gibt es trotzdem ein Widerrufsrecht.


----------

